# Craftsman Jointer- 103.23340



## rmiz24 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post!
So, I bought an old craftsman jointer yesterday from CL and I'm pretty happy with it. One thing though, since its a 4-3/8" model, its not meant for jointing big pieces as you guys know. I bought this just to do some edge jointing to make a table top for my coffee table. Since it is so small, jointing any piece longer then 3ft gets very difficult to get a perfect edge. I was wondering what I could do to help me get good straight eges without spending too much. I thought of getting a cheap Roller stand but i wasnt sure if that would work.

ALSO, The jointer came with a 1/4 HP motor and I'd really like to upgrade it to a 1/3 or 1/2 preferably. If I am correct, ITs good to keep the same RPM right? Just an increase in HP will get the job done? im new to motors n stuff so im not sure.

I wanna know where I can get a good motor for cheap. Used is definately okay but i can't find anything on CL. Actually I dont know what to search for because "motors" doesnt exactly get me the right searches haha.

If anyone ould help me with anyone of these problems, I'd really appreciate it!
Thanks!


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I also have a small craftsman jointer got so mad at it almost sent it to the junk pile !! 
Since i use sawmill lumber nothing i did came out right. Now i use it all the rime. Here's how i do it. I run the wood through with the crown up getting the edge as close to flat as i can. Then through the table saw to size it. I do 2 or more pieces the same width. Stand it on the edge and square it, clamp it and run it through a planer till all the saw marks etc are gone. Smooooth edges and no problem with the top being out of square.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

the best way to find a used motor is look for used equipment with a working motor. Find another old jointer (or anything) for cheap. Once the motor is seperated, it seems to raise the value.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I use an old 4 1/2" rockwell to joint the edges of 2"tx 60"l oak planks. They come out straight. I take smaller cuts at each pass. A small jointer will work, (it just takes a little longer)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You can use any 1725 rpm motor as long as you use the correct size pulley and can fab up a mount. Go to the publication reprint section of OWWM and you can get the manual outlining motor requirements and pulley size.. Freud makes knives that will fit this unit, too. I'd just be sure the tables are parallel and take small bites at each pass.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4825


----------



## rmiz24 (Apr 28, 2012)

OKay thanks for all the answers. Would roller stand work also?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

You may have luck finding a used motor at a swimming pool supply company. They replace pumps all the time. They usually just need a relay or cap. You can always find a cheap throwaway tablesaw on CL with a decent motor attached. Like dhazleton said, you would need to rearrange the pulleys. OWWM also has a calculator to determine pulley size verses RPM.


----------



## rmiz24 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks David that helped me alot i will look into pulleys


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll bet that ya have a motor shop somewhere close by. Check with them too. They often have 'em.
Bill


----------

